

The Tech Beach – Revamp your app design in 31 days - polimorfico
http://www.thetechbeach.com

======
stefek99
For the record - another _hacker_ venue at Canary Islands -
[http://ch.totalism.org](http://ch.totalism.org)

#coliving #coworking but at a much better rate. I would say it's very 'back to
the roots' and all the expenses ever incurred (2.5+ years now) are in the
spreadsheet and the daily rate is the reflection of the actual cost.

You can read on their wiki: "Non-for-profit, open budget = 100€ a week
contribution."

(and that 100€ - 135$ - includes food and stay)

Been there November 2013, highly recommended. Wish I was able (timewise,
employmentwise, familywise) to visit / reside there more often.

~~~
danohuiginn
That is the most excellent thing I have seen in weeks.

------
mrlase
You need some sort of indicator to keep scrolling down. I only saw your team
the first time I clicked on it. I was surprised when I went back a second time
that there was more content below that.

I'm not a huge fan of the order that you display your content in either. I
think you should get to the message quicker than scrolling. The "Refresh your
app design in 31 days" bit is better for a headline, not the first thing that
your user sees. Chances are they already saw that bit when they clicked on
your site. Show them immediately what you do and why they should choose you.

Just my $0.02

~~~
polimorfico
Thanks for your comments. You're right. There are some issues we must fix to
improve the UX.

~~~
mrlase
No problem :) Also, are there any links to your teams portfolio of work or
anything? Can't seem to find any.

~~~
polimorfico
Sure! Some samples: \-
[https://dribbble.com/Dusko](https://dribbble.com/Dusko) \-
[https://dribbble.com/Stefooo](https://dribbble.com/Stefooo) \-
[https://www.postheads.com](https://www.postheads.com) \-
[http://getquaderno.com](http://getquaderno.com) \- [https://medium.com/ux-ui-
readings/washing-machine-for-men-b6...](https://medium.com/ux-ui-
readings/washing-machine-for-men-b6f927bbb538)

------
6cxs2hd6
Warning: If you spend any time looking at the The Surf Office site[^1], you're
likely to be ruined for normal coworking spaces. The quality of life and
affordability... wow.

[^1]: [http://www.thesurfoffice.com/](http://www.thesurfoffice.com/)

~~~
infinitone
I can't imagine the productivity levels would be as high as a normal
workspace. Seems like there are a tad too many things that will break your
focus- which is what you need most when building a startup.

~~~
jrvarela56
Ironically, I have found a similar experience to be the exact opposite.

Every few months my team rents a beach house to spend 2-3 days working
offsite. We end up exhausted: you are so relaxed its easy to put in more
(productive) hours. 30-45min daily 'beach break' (its a beach front property),
taking turns to cook simple meals, nightly fireside vision/brainstorming
chats.

Been thinking of setting up something like the coworking mentioned in the
article in Panama (5hr flight from NYC). Anyone interested?

------
melling
This sounds great and extremely fun. Unfortunately that amount of time isn't
going to work for many people. Do people have other recommendations for app
redesigns? Any "night school" versions of this in Brooklyn? Maybe it's just
best to find a great designer? I probably can't learn enough to compete with
even a good designer.

~~~
monkey_slap
Agreed. I'd be really happy to see more of these sort of workshops pop up.

------
xerophtye
Ironically for me the site has some design bugs on FF 29.0.1

The "meet the team" page seems like a constant bg and all the other pages
kinda slide over it with some transparency. so there are times when both of
them are visible and overlap.

[http://imgur.com/NVCDTFN](http://imgur.com/NVCDTFN)

~~~
polimorfico
Thanks for reporting! We're going to look for a fix asap.

------
ingend88
Are there any night school versions of this in bay area where someone without
a design background can pick up design skills ?

------
joshmlewis
The site is unique but I find it ironic everyone is complaining about the UX
when they are advertising a big UX and design package.

For real feedback, what in terms of work does this get me? Does it get me well
thought out wireframes, PSDs, or fully implemented solution? I feel like the
latter is half the battle itself.

~~~
polimorfico
We've had some problems with the HTML+CSS in some browsers. We're already
working on it.

The idea is taking a current project you're working on and help you with its
redesign. You'll get wirefames, PSDs, and we'll help you with implementation.

Please apply if you're interested and we'll give you more information.

------
startupfounder
I am looking at this in the larger context of starting a startup.

SurfOffice to me is an indicator that sometimes the most productive thing to
do is to get away and focus on your startup. You don't have to be in SF or
NYC.

FiberHouse - Feld's KC Fiber House and Homes for Hackers are other examples of
this and there are many more.

One big aspect of starting a startup is runway and with the prices of rent in
SF and NYC through the roof getting away to a place that is relatively
inexpensive, where other people are also working on projects is a great way to
focus and extend runway.

I believe it's important to have that out of the office time, to get your
subconscious problem solving with a hike, surf, bike and sunshine. This is a
step in the right direction when it comes to the startup lifestyle.

------
shekhar101
Awesome! Love such ideas. There is one internship here in Goa, India(a well
known beach town) where a tech startup(forgot the name) teaches you everything
from fornt end design to back end and if you're lucky, you land a job there as
well.

~~~
polimorfico
Sounds cool! Nowadays you just need a laptop and an Internet connection to
work on your project. And the world is so big and amazing...

------
philippotto
Nice site! Just two notes:

\- The third FAQ should probably read: "So _I’ve_ signed up… what’s next?"
since all the other questions are formulated from the visitor's POV.

\- When scrolling to the very bottom, there is a yellow 1-px-line between the
FAQ and "Stay in touch" (FF 29.0.1, Win8)

------
noname123
Pretty cool opportunity and effective advertising too. Went thetechbeach.com
and then went to Facebook and saw thesurfoffice.com as a sponsored ad. Wonder
how big an ad budget you have to have to have targeted advertising like that.

------
ulisesrmzroche
Remember that video has a lot of contrast and that's why your home page is so
busy and the headline is getting lost. Nothing worse than a headless ad.

------
niico
As a designer, sounds not only like a great deal to me but a hell of a fun
month. (Im not related to the company)

------
Rulero
This is amazing, I was brought up in Las Palmas!

~~~
polimorfico
So you know how incredible the city is in October :) 23º C. and a lot of sun!!

~~~
Rulero
It's always incredible :)

------
lewro
Great idea!

~~~
polimorfico
Thank you, Roman! Glad you like it :)

